# chocolate mousse cake



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

Hello fellow bakers
Has anyone tried Central Market's Anthony mousse cake. It is a chocolate cake with a mousse like frosting b/w the layers. It is now my favorite cake from them. Do anyone know how to make something like that? I cannot seem to make a good chocolate cake. It ends up dry. I tried one that calls for cocoa. I have not tried one that calls for coffee. Any input would be great. What really makes a chocolate cake good? I seem to like it moist and with a fudge frosting that you want to lick the plate when you're done. I hate to resort to Duncan hines devils food cake box...


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

Hi Pastry,

I don't know the answer to your question, but I was wondering if you know if there's a Central Market store close to Frisco TX. We are going down there for a weekend in Nov. Last time we visisted a Whole Food$ store, which was very interesting. Also I tried the Swedish meatballs at IKEA on our last visit.

Sorry to hijack your thread, but I'd love to try that cake when we're down there! 


H.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Henry, 
there is one off GWB expressway in Allen, TX.
what brings you to Frisco?
i'll be there for a meeting and live relitively close.
:bounce:

We have a "Sprouts" coming in soon.

If you're looking for Kosher Steakhouse and Kosher Pareve Bakery, 
Esther's in Richardson. :bounce:


----------



## henry (Jun 12, 2001)

Hi Michele,

Thanks for the information!

We like to go to the Westin Stonebriar Resort in Frisco to luxuriate several times a year. We first stayed there a few years ago at my nephew's wedding at which Panini made the most beautiful (and tasty) wedding and groom cakes.

The service there is outstanding, the rooms are elaborate with heavenly beds and linens, huge wall mounted HDTV, coffee maker that does individual cups of a *nice* Starbucks blend, etc. We do a little shopping, but, as you know the traffic is HORRIBLE, they all drive big SUV's, and the speed limit signs seem to mean minimum to them. But Dallas seems to have everything, and I like to look at grocery stores! My wife likes the museums and gardens.

Pastrycake,
I hope you find your chocolate cake recipe. I know how you feel, there is a German baker in Tulsa who makes the most wonderful bavarian cream cake which he serves with a rasberry sauce. When I worked at a wedding venue, those cakes were the best. I even bought one for my 50th birthday. I would rather just have a piece of his cake than try to recreate perfection, but I'm not a baker! good luck.


----------



## pastrycake (Sep 11, 2005)

The central market locations may be found on their webiste: centralmarket.com

They don't have one in Frisco but every the one in Plano may probably the closest. 

There are several sprouts farmers market sprouting in Dallas area. I am lucky to live near Southlake which have a central market near the Southlake town square and a new Sprouts. I hear Frisco is nice but If you have time, check out Plano or Southlake. They are great towns that have unique restaurants. I don't want to sound like a tour guide but I do love food especially sweets! :lips:

Have fun Henry in Frisco


----------

